# Can I buy without NIE number?



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

I, my partner, dog and cat are moving over (at last) on Thursday, 6th, this week.
We are renting an unfurnished apartment outside Fuengirola which has no air- conditioning and therefore no heating. We're thinking of buying a couple of oil-filled radiators. Two questions: Are these about the most efficient/cost effective ways of heating an apartment? Will I be able to buy these and possibly more furnishings without an NIE number and does it make any difference whether paying cash or by card? 

Can't bear the thought of being cold, especially moving into a place which has been empty for a while! 

Thanks,

Ros


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

rospapergirl said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I, my partner, dog and cat are moving over (at last) on Thursday, 6th, this week.
> We are renting an unfurnished apartment outside Fuengirola which has no air- conditioning and therefore no heating. We're thinking of buying a couple of oil-filled radiators. Two questions: Are these about the most efficient/cost effective ways of heating an apartment? Will I be able to buy these and possibly more furnishings without an NIE number and does it make any difference whether paying cash or by card?
> ...



Yes, you can buy these items without an NIE number and it makes no odds whether you pay cash or with your card - lol


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rospapergirl said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I, my partner, dog and cat are moving over (at last) on Thursday, 6th, this week.
> We are renting an unfurnished apartment outside Fuengirola which has no air- conditioning and therefore no heating. We're thinking of buying a couple of oil-filled radiators. Two questions: Are these about the most efficient/cost effective ways of heating an apartment? Will I be able to buy these and possibly more furnishings without an NIE number and does it make any difference whether paying cash or by card?
> ...


They aint that cheap to run though 
No log burner?
Buying by card you just need an ID, i.e. passport


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rospapergirl said:


> Can't bear the thought of being cold, especially moving into a place which has been empty for a while!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ros


...and its certainly cold here at the mo!!! I dunno if its me or what, but I'm constantly cold, inspite of wearing jumpers, coats, jeans, boots.... They're saying on here that its gonna warm up after Wednesday???????? so you maybe alright.

Maybe we should meet up when you're here and settled, I'm only a 20 minute drive from Fuengirola and go there quite often!!!

Jo


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Jo

What a brilliant idea to meet up! We're arriving late on Thursday and collecting keys on Friday morning. Won't have internet access immediately - yet to sort that out but I shall go an log on somewhere soon as there's still a lot for me to sort out in UK - bills to pay, etc (yuk).
I'll make contact with you through this site. OK? I'm sure you'd also be a great help with advice, ideas as well.

Take my word for it, it's still a damned sight colder here but I'm hanging on to my heavy winter coat just in case!

Kind regards, 
Ros x


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks, that makes things a lot easier, at least at the beginning of our move to Spain.

Ros


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Will take my passport then. No, there isn't a log burner but there is town gas in kitchen and electricity of course. Luckily, the apartment's only 2 beds so not too large.

Thanks for reply.

Ros


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rospapergirl said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> What a brilliant idea to meet up! We're arriving late on Thursday and collecting keys on Friday morning.
> 
> ...


I'll keep looking. PM me!

Jo x


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm p.m. too, especially in winter - can't get out of bed early enough!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

rospapergirl said:


> We are renting an unfurnished apartment outside Fuengirola which has no air- conditioning and therefore no heating. We're thinking of buying a couple of oil-filled radiators. Thanks, Ros


 Most small ancilliary radiators/brasiers etc are NOT DESIGNED to heat rooms. Naturally you can use them for such - but they will use copious amounts of electricity unless you're FRUGAL with the thermostat settings. You'll get more benefit putting them under the table you're sat at etc. 

A flat will generally require LESS heating as it's enclosed by other flats. But on the whole Spanish properties are NOT well insulated. If the flat has aluminium framed windows (double glazed or not) you'll loose a lot through the frame.

ime - DAMP is more of an issue than the cold itself. Unless you can heat the place enough to drive the damp out - no amount of gentle warmth will help. IF you have a damp issue - avoid GAS which produces water vapour. Take every warm day moment to ventilate the place. 

We find we're better of with a log fire if it's dampish out (like now) - and use central heating radiators/ oil radiators etc when its dry but cold - Jan Feb.

TRADITIONALLY the Spanish use brasiers and the ashes are excellent for keeping a room warm and DRY - but it's uncommon now except the older folk in villages.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

We meet up every Friday in Fuengirola and you would be most welcome to join us. 

Gorgeous here today. Welcome to Spain.


----------

